# Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)



## TempestX1 (17. April 2014)

*Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Heute ist die neuste Veröffentlichung von Ubuntu erschienen. Sie hört auf den Namen Trusty Tahr (treue Bergziege), oder einfacher Ubuntu 14.04 und ist eine LTS Ausgabe. LTS ist die Abkürzung für Long Therm Support und bedeutet das diese Version fünf Jahre lang mit Updates versorgt wird, während nicht LTS Veröffentlichungen sich mit neun Monate begnügen müssen.
Einige Neuerungen sind neben dem Umstieg auf den Linux Kernel 3.13, sowie die Aktualisierung der Officesuite LibreOffice auf 4.2.3, Firefox 28, GIMP 2.8.10 und mehr.

Neben der Ubuntu Ausgabe mit dem Unity Desktopmanager sind natürlich auch weitere "Geschmacksrichtungen" verfügbar.
Da wäre zum Beispiel Kubuntu mit dem K Desktop Environment (KDE), Xubuntu mit XFCE sowie Lubuntu mit dem LXDE Desktop. Vorallem die beiden letzten sind sehr Resourcenschonend, so das diese selbst betagter Hardware ein neues Leben schenkt. 
Zudem ist Lubuntu zum ersten Mal auch im LTS Zweig vertreten. 

Die ISOs, welche man z.B. von einer CD/DVD oder einem USB Stick Booten kann, bieten zwei Möglichkeiten:
* Die direkte Installation der jeweiligen Distribution direkt auf die Festplatte, oder
* die Möglichkeit die Distribution als Live Distribution erst einmal auszuprobieren, ohne das man eine Installation tätigen muss. 

Bei zweiterem werden die Daten in den RAM geladen sowie von Disk/Stick nachgelesen, so das auf der Festplatte keine Schreibzugriffe durchgeführt werden (außer man editiert oder erstellte Daten explizit auf der Festplatte). Die Live Ausgabe bietet allerdings auch während dem Betrieb die Möglichkeit die Distribution zu installieren und konfigurieren.
Wofür man sich entscheidet kann man im Auswahlbildschirm festlegen, bevor das Betriebssystem gestartet wird.

Die Distribution kann via FTP/HTTP oder BitTorrent heruntergeladen werden. Kubuntu und Xubuntu wird in den nächsten Stunden zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Ubuntu und Lubuntu sind bereits zum Download bereit.

Ubuntu Homepage
Kubuntu Homepage
Xubuntu Homepage
Lubuntu Homepage

Testberichte sind unteranderem bei Heise als auch bei Golem abrufbereit.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (17. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Wird direkt mal ausprobiert, das Update lädt gerade. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Ubuntu ist echt toll....wäre da nicht Unity

Naja das tolle an Linux ist ja, dass man seine Lieblingsoberfläche selbst nachrüsten kann, nech? xD


oder gleich Mint^^


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Die LTS kommt da aber erst im Mai.


----------



## Zomg (17. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Gleich mal runterladen und ausprobieren :3, im Zeitalter von VMs und leistungsstarken Rechnern ist das so schön locker flockig gesagt ^^... Na, also als Hauptsystem kommt es mir auf Grund von fehlender Programmunterstützung und auch fehlenden Spielchen nicht auf die Platte, aber... als VM spricht wirklich nichts dagegen.

Update: Auf den ersten Blick kann ich sagen, dass die Installation echt verdammt schnell war im Vergleich zur 13 o.o...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Kann man Linux bzw Ubuntu auf nem Andorid Handy laufen lassen? bzw auf ein Samsung S4?


----------



## Scalon (17. April 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann man Linux bzw Ubuntu auf nem Andorid Handy laufen lassen? bzw auf ein Samsung S4?



Meinswissens basiert Android auf Linux, somit läuft es schon bei dir auf dem Smartphone


----------



## Memphys (17. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann man Linux bzw Ubuntu auf nem Andorid Handy laufen lassen? bzw auf ein Samsung S4?


 
Nope, zumindest nicht diese Versionen. Du bräuchtest was das ARM-Prozessoren supportet, evtl. theoretisch die ganzen Versionen zB. für RaspPi... wird allerdings wegen der Hardware nicht funktionieren, allein der TouchScreen wird nicht supportet sein.


----------



## derP4computer (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Auf dem Nexus 5 kann man ein Dual-Boot mit Ubuntu einrichten.


----------



## Atothedrian (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann man Linux bzw Ubuntu auf nem Andorid Handy laufen lassen? bzw auf ein Samsung S4?


 
Ubuntu touch für Smartphones befindet sich in der Entwicklung. Musst mal schauen ob es irgendwie eine Version zum download gibt, die S4 kompatibel ist.


----------



## X6Sixcore (18. April 2014)

Wenn die grafischen Samba-Tools dort wieder korrekt funktionieren, wäre das durchaus ne Alternative zum 12.04 LTS.

Als Linux-Legastheniker guckt man ja immer wieder nach guten Anleitungen, weil man das ja irgendwann auch mal probieren will.

In folgender wurde extra wegen der Tools auf das 13.10er verzichtet:

http://www.com-magazin.de/praxis/netzwerk/nas-windows-linux-pcs-richtig-vernetzen-313942.html

(Im Teil 6 steht's)

Wenn das mal einer testen könnte, wäre das top.


----------



## gozzomare (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Wenn die grafischen Samba-Tools dort wieder korrekt funktionieren, wäre das durchaus ne Alternative zum 12.04 LTS.
> 
> Als Linux-Legastheniker guckt man ja immer wieder nach guten Anleitungen, weil man das ja irgendwann auch mal probieren will.
> 
> ...


 
Und ?
Wofür gibt es das Terminal wo du die samba.cof via nano eben einrichtest .
Selbst für einen Linux Anfänger gibt es dazu mehr als genug Anleirungen im Netz !


----------



## hodenbussard (18. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Siehe hier Samba via Terminal


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Wird getestet,gebencht und genutzt .
Seit Monaten die beste alternative für Virenscanner,Treiberüberladung und Micros*** zerstörbare Betriebssystem variante.
So haben die spiele dann auch weniger Grundlast...I3 halt.
 Hoffen das Zorin 7 nicht lang auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Was ergeben denn die Benchmarks?


----------



## hodenbussard (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Schick ist es,fixer ist es auch.Die SSD brauch ich Dank 3.13er Kernel nicht mehr manuel trimmen...........
Und libc6 ist mal eben aus apt verschwunden.
Ergo Pylotro läuft nicht mehr....poste wenn ich das irgendwie aus der Welt bekomme


----------



## razzor1984 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Rennt recht flott sogar auf nenen alten EEEPC 1005HA (atom - n250)
Lieber ist mir aber gnome, deswegen wird es wieder Mint + gnome werden 

Bevore ich pfSense auf den neuen sempron(AM1) installiere werde ichs noch ausgibig mit MINT test, bin gespannt wie es so performed.


----------



## Bellic (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

Wer keine Spiele oder Programme nutzt, die nur auf Windows laufen, der sollte aufjedenfall zu einer Alternative greifen, sprich Linux oder MacOS, sind einfach die durchgängig besseren Systeme.

Wobei Steam ja auch schon für Linux und MacOS Spiele anbietet (z.B. Metro, Counter-Strike: Source...) und es ständig mehr werden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Veröffentlicht (Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu)*

ich hab mir 14.04 lts auf meinen alten laptop gezogen. der rennt gefühlt schneller, als je zuvor. das über 10jahre alte teil kann 1080p an dem vga-ausgang  
kein plan, ob das normal ist... egal, das teil ist nun mein notfall-pc.


----------

